# Which Yeast



## JSB (30/6/07)

So which yeast - US56 - clean finish, or Nottingham the dusty dirty member of the bunch ???

Recipe: 0014 Jaybrew Bitter v2.0
Brewer: Jason Burdett
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 25.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.30 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (5.9 EBCGrain 89.0 % 
0.25 kg TF Crystal (145.8 EBC) Grain 5.2 % 
0.04 kg TF Roasted Barley (1199.9 EBC) Grain 0.8 % 
0.04 kg Weyermann Caraaroma (350.7 EBC) Grain 0.8 % 
18.00 gm CB - Northern Brewer [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 17.4 IBU 
16.00 gm CB-05 Bramling Cross [8.60%] (30 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
16.00 gm CB-05 Bramling Cross [8.60%] (10 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
0.05 tsp Sodium Met (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.20 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 4.1 % 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.63 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 8.80 L of water at 56.8 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccrification Add 7.74 L of water at 87.8 C 66.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Add 7.73 L of water at 99.7 C 76.0 C 10 min 


Notes:


----------



## Stuster (30/6/07)

I've never used Nottingham, so I can't comment on that, but personally I don't really like US05 (the ex-US56) for bitters. It's just too clean and ferments too dry for a bitter, stripping too much malt from the taste. Others like it though. There are so many liquid yeasts that can make a bitter so much better. S04 is better as well IMO.

To be picky, how about moving the BC to a bit later, something like 20 and 5, same amounts, but the recipe looks good as is. :chug:


----------



## Pumpy (30/6/07)

JSB,

I just used a Nottingham yeast on a Porter and it came out great , I agree with Stu use the S04 in preference to the US 56 

used the S04 on this ESB

Smicks ESB 
English Special or Best Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 27/04/2007 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Pumpy
Boil Size: 50.78 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 40 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7826.09 gm BB Pale Malt (4.0 EBC) Grain 78.9 % 
521.74 gm JWM Crystal 140 (145.8 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
521.74 gm TF Flaked Maize (0.0 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
434.78 gm JWM Wheat Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.4 % 
434.80 gm Weyermann Caramunich I (100.5 EBC) Grain 4.4 % 
173.90 gm JWM Chocolate Malt (600.0 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
35.14 gm Challenger [7.50%] (60 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 
43.93 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (90 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
8.79 gm Challenger [7.50%] (30 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
8.79 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (30 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
17.57 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
8.79 gm Challenger [7.50%] (10 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
17.39 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
2 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.058 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 38.1 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 28.4 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 9913.05 gm 
Sparge Water: 35.85 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 25.85 L of water at 72.2 C 65.6 C 75 min 



Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time). 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Corn Sugar Volumes of CO2: 2.4 
Pressure/Weight: 226.6 gm Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 15.6 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 11.1 C


----------



## bconnery (30/6/07)

Definitely not US56 I would say. Works great for hoppy APAs and many other styles but for that recipe Nottingham would be the choice for those two...

Windsor or S04 in dry and any number of english ale liquids but that wasn't the question really


----------



## JSB (30/6/07)

I guess my concern was the BX - first time in the kettle so I was a bit like, well OK US56 clean may push some of the BX to the front like in a APA with CCC and Amarillo..... but I do like nottingham - Pumpy my Porter is awesome with Nottingham....

I reackon the Nottingham gets the nod....see how it fairs in the Sabsosa Comp in Sept

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Pumpy (30/6/07)

JSB said:


> I guess my concern was the BX - first time in the kettle so I was a bit like, well OK US56 clean may push some of the BX to the front like in a APA with CCC and Amarillo..... but I do like nottingham - Pumpy my Porter is awesome with Nottingham....
> 
> I reackon the Nottingham gets the nod....see how it fairs in the Sabsosa Comp in Sept
> 
> ...



Yep sounds good JSB go with Nottingham 

Pumpy


----------



## bconnery (30/6/07)

JSB said:


> I guess my concern was the BX - first time in the kettle so I was a bit like, well OK US56 clean may push some of the BX to the front like in a APA with CCC and Amarillo..... but I do like nottingham - Pumpy my Porter is awesome with Nottingham....
> 
> I reackon the Nottingham gets the nod....see how it fairs in the Sabsosa Comp in Sept
> 
> ...



You could always drop the temp a little. Do it down around 16. Nottingham can be fairly neutral down there. Can't say as it will have the desired effect for sure but it's an option...


----------



## Mr Bond (30/6/07)

US56 always seems to thin things out malt wise in the end and accentuate the drier roastier specialty grains,as well as the hops,which is my preference.
My first use of Nottingham is in primary at the moment and is an APA with some munich 20% in it,so it should be an interesting experiment.
I like the 56 if I'm trying out a single hop brew for research.

JSB,speaking of Saabsosa,my 2nd place bitter from last year was an all willamette ale,Mariss Otter and a little choc for colour(no crystal) and Us 56.Aroma was the stand out feature.

Dave


----------



## JSB (1/7/07)

Yep - this would be one of my faves, I agree with the thinning out, my house bitter recipe below is a cracker, love Williamette

Recipe: 0004 Jaybrew Bitter v1.0
Brewer: Jason Burdett
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) awesome beer aged for 6 weeks

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 26.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.8 % 
0.20 kg TF Crystal (145.8 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
0.05 kg TF Roasted Barley (1199.9 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
0.05 kg Weyermann Caraaroma (350.7 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
32.00 gm Fuggles [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 18.5 IBU 
28.00 gm Williamette [3.40%] (20 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
28.00 gm Williamette [3.40%] (10 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
28.00 gm Williamette [3.40%] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
28.00 gm Williamette [3.40%] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.80 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.53 L of water at 80.1 C 67.0 C 60 min 


Notes:
------


----------



## Mr Bond (1/7/07)

*YUM!*


----------

